# Do It Again 3-16-13



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Riding around in the Gulf yesterday just minding our own business and a gang of Triggerfish come up starting trouble and tried to jump on us. We taught them a lesson though. These 35 here will never bother anyone else. We did have to throw a bunch back that were smaller and they may be a threat in the future so everyone be careful.




























90'-100'
Bonita and a few on squid.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

DAMN, glad you guys made it out of there alive


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul of triggers. maybe I can find some legal size to attack me too.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Dang, thats a bunch Joey. :thumbup:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice load!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Prretty fun day. Thanks for the looks.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Outstanding work !


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a hell of a mess of triggers....nice work!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice, how many snappers did you have to throw back to catch that many?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

looks tasty


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

my3nme said:


> Very nice, how many snappers did you have to throw back to catch that many?


 
3 or 4,........Thousand.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

lot of 'kevlar' to work on!
Thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome post. Love the way you presented it.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

my3nme said:


> Very nice, how many snappers did you have to throw back to catch that many?


Isn't this the truth?! I actually laughed as I and my cohorts (and I'm sure it pertains to most who fish off-shore) catch so many of those elusive little snappers! ha ha ha! Great haul in on the trigger fish! I hope the reef has some left!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice mess of triggers!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yellowrivermudder said:


> Isn't this the truth?! I actually laughed as I and my cohorts (and I'm sure it pertains to most who fish off-shore) catch so many of those elusive little snappers! ha ha ha! Great haul in on the trigger fish! I hope the reef has some left!


 
Thanks everyone.

Yellow River they were caught on several different spots. We probablly fished 15 different spots to catch em.

Plenty of them out there right now. Just gear up with a rod that is pretty sensative (I use my jigging setup), Two hook rig made from 80lb mono, and 8oz on the bottom. A piece of bonita bout big as your fingernail is really the bait you want. They cant steel that as easy. It's a lot of fun when it's too bumpy to get to deepwater.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

To catch that many triggers and big ones too, you are really doing something!

With all the snapper out there it is hard to catch anything but snapper. 

Nice haul.


----------

